# Pics of Gizmo



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

*Pics of lil gizmo*

*Could someone help me tell if my TIEL is a HE or a SHE... im not sure of its age so its hard for me to tell. so IF ANYONE COULD HELP THAT WOULD B GREAT.... i liked the name GIZMO so even if its a female i think im gonna leave that name the same lol... and Gizmo loves my boyfriend he came up the other day and was here 5 mins and accomplished what i had worked a week to do... he came right up to him and climbed up on his hand and climbed up to his shoulder and sat there perfectly content... ugh lol... *


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Gizmo is adorable. I love the markings. I know that male pearls lose the markings after their first molt. But if you don't know how old he or she is I guess we don't know if he/she has molted? Gizmo looks young to me- but I'm still pretty new to this. I'm sure others can answer better. Does Gizmo whistle, talk or beak bang?


----------



## Spork (Apr 10, 2011)

Tiels have their first molt at about 6 months old. I'm going on an assumption that Gizmo may be younger than that, judging by the broken tailfeathers. Baby tiels are clumsy.


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

*Gizmo*

He sings like crazy and is very obnoxious in the morning when i dont feel like getting up after uncovering him.. His tail feathers were that way when i got him so i am not sure why or how they got like that.... I loved how he had more pearling over the other bird that was in the cage as well.. I am assuming he is anywhere from 4 to 5 months old cuz pet stores cant order them til they are atleast 4 months old... he doesnt whistle or talk but he loves to sing first thing in the morning after he has been uncovered and sings for about an hour til i get up lol... not a morning person at all but now that i have gizmo he keeps me on my toes...


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Very cute! Such a gorgeous little one. I'm not good at sexing at all but the singing is a sign that she/he is male.


----------



## Spork (Apr 10, 2011)

Yep, it sounds to me like you've got a little dude. Some females do sing, but that's considered pretty unusual.


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah he loves to sing all morning long and then about mid afternoon he kinda quiets down for nap time but loves to sing mostly in the Morning... Thanks the pics are the best i could get without him attacking my camera


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I would say male too, he looks quite young still, but it is not rare that males start whistling and such at a young age.  

Gizmo is a very cute name, I think it really suits him, he is a cutie!


----------



## Philwalters (Feb 16, 2012)

Male or female, a delightful bird, Phil.


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah hes great and singing as we speak.. Will his/ her colors disappear if he is Male and stay if he is a SHE after molting or is it the other way around?


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

If he's really a 'he' then he'll lose his most of his pearls after molting.


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Thats what i was told but i wont know anything til he/she molts and i honestly have no idea when it will happen


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Solace. said:


> I would say male too, he looks quite young still, but it is not rare that males start whistling and such at a young age.
> 
> Gizmo is a very cute name, I think it really suits him, he is a cutie!


thanks Solace... i couldnt come up with very many that would be gender neutral so Gizmo will stick whether he is a HE or a SHE ..


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Gizmo is adorable!


----------

